# Star Trek: Picard - Autor der Serie geht auf Trekkie-Kritik ein



## Darkmoon76 (10. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard - Autor der Serie geht auf Trekkie-Kritik ein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Autor der Serie geht auf Trekkie-Kritik ein*


----------



## CyrionX (10. Februar 2020)

> Picard, bei der manche Trekkies sich an Kleinigkeiten aufhalten. Etwa, dass Romulaner Androiden und künstliche Intelligenzen hassen und verteufeln.


Also der Hauptgrund mit dem die Serie startet, also der Romulaner Hass auf AI/Androiden, der Grund weshalb Dahj vom rom. Geheimdienst getötet wurde, Picard angegriffen hat und vieles weitere, ist jetzt ne "Kleinigkeit"?
Schauen wir dieselbe Serie?
Moment wer schreibt diesen Artikel eigentlich...
achso ja...der...

(Klar, dass jemand, der es mit den eigenen News nie so genau nimmt, ein Hauptstoryelement so einfach als Kleinigkeit abtun kann)


----------



## choosman (10. Februar 2020)

@Cyrion

Wenn Du Dich mit Star Trek etwas auskennen würdest sind die offensichtlichen Dinge nicht immer der Kern. Ja die Romulaner sind ein Kernthema, aber nicht der AI Hass wird es sein der alles klarstellt. Das wäre für mich ein Randthema.
Eher die Borg und die künstliche AI von Data sind wohl eher der Kern von Picard. Ich glaube hier wird eher der Focus liegen und die Geschichte voran treiben.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (10. Februar 2020)

Schlimm finde ich dass man den "Pseudo-Wissenschaftlichen" Ansatz der Originale wie schon in Discovery über den Haufen wirft (Sporenantrieb BS). Data existiert nicht mehr, der wurde desintegriert und aus seinen positronischen Resten Klone zu schaffen ist einfach mal Quark. Nebenbei macht die Förderation ganz offensichlich Experimente am Menschen.
Das sind keine Kleinigkeiten, sondern eine Beleidigung für die Ideen die Roddenberry hatte.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (10. Februar 2020)

Und dem geneigtem Harald Lesch Zuschauer kommt diese spontane Supernova auch komisch vor.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich dass man den "Pseudo-Wissenschaftlichen" Ansatz der Originale wie schon in Discovery über den Haufen wirft (Sporenantrieb BS). Data existiert nicht mehr, der wurde desintegriert und aus seinen positronischen Resten Klone zu schaffen ist einfach mal Quark. Nebenbei macht die Förderation ganz offensichlich Experimente am Menschen.
> Das sind keine Kleinigkeiten, sondern eine Beleidigung für die Ideen die Roddenberry hatte.



ich finde es immer wieder toll wenn man so Mutig vorprescht und Dinge schlecht redet ... mit Belegen die halt vollkommen Falsch sind 
Nur so, aber gleich in der *ersten Folge *wird über ESPer, Barriere um die Galaxis und Beamen geredet, was halt alles andere als Wissenschaftlich ist, nicht mal so ein Bisschen und die Kette zieht halt auch durch, je nachdem wo ein Plotdevice gebraucht wird
Und es ist ja auch nicht so als man 35+ Jahre an dem Projekt arbeitet in anbetracht das Bruce Maddox schon in Staffel 2 vorkam und man immer noch Lore, Lal und vorallem B-4 hat, nebst die ganzen KIs wie die Zentralcomputer der Raumschiffe oder die Hologramme hat ... oder die ganzen Androiden aus TOS ...
Also eher wär es Komisch keine zu haben ...
Und ja, Spontane Supernovae sind schon blöd, aber was will man machen wenn Trilithium in die Sonne ... oh, wir reden garnicht über Generations?

*Ernsthafte Frage*: in einer Science Fiction Serie, in der wir schon *ZWEI *Plotdevice, dem Trilithium aus Generations und dem Tox Uthat aus Captains Holiday,  haben die einen Stern spontan zur Explosion bringen können, warum wird immer angenommen dass die andere Explosion irgendwie natürlich wäre?

Es ist ja nicht so dass es das Erweiterte Universum aufklärt was der Grund war, aber merkt ihr selber dass es schon bissel arg doof ist autom. anzunehmen dass das Natürlich passiert sein muss und keiner ein Drittes Plotdevice erfindet oder braucht ihr das ernsthaft auf die Nase gebunden?
Wenn man schon Gründe anführt, überlegt doch endlich mal ob die nicht sich schon eh komplett mit der Serie beisen und man damit generell das Franchise mies finden muss nach den Aussagen.
Sagt doch einfach dass ihr die nicht mögt, das ist eine Meinung, dann erfindet doch nicht so einen Blödsinn


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

CyrionX3 schrieb:


> Also der Hauptgrund mit dem die Serie startet, also der Romulaner Hass auf AI/Androiden, der Grund weshalb Dahj vom rom. Geheimdienst getötet wurde, Picard angegriffen hat und vieles weitere, ist jetzt ne "Kleinigkeit"?


 Ich denke nicht, dass das so gemeint ist, dass der Hass der Romulaner die Kleinigkeit ist (wobei Du das ja noch gar nicht wissen kannst, WIE wichtig diese Sache nun im Laufe der Serie noch sein wird). Sondern die "Kleinigkeit" ist eher das Heranziehen EINER kleinen Szene aus einer Folge von TNG quasi als "Beweis" dafür, dass es in Picard angeblich einen fetten Fehler gibt. Das heißt der vermeintliche Widerspruch, DER ist die "Kleinigkeit"; und das sehe ich auch so.

Denn jedem mit Verstand müsste klar sein, dass mit "die Romulaner hassen Androiden" nicht gemeint ist _"alle Romulaner, ausnahmslos, quasi genetisch verinnerlicht sind komplett auf Hass gegen Androiden geeicht_", sondern einfach nur, dass die Romulaner als Volk nach außen hin, offiziell, dem künstlichem Leben kritisch gegenüberstehen und es vlt die Regierung auch so lehren und verkünden lässt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht auch Romulaner gibt, vor allem auch noch einige Zeit bevor die Serie "Picard" spielt, die Androiden faszinierend finden. Und es heißt auch nicht, dass sie nicht trotzdem zu dem Thema forschen und sich freuen würden, einen Data mal genauer untersuchen zu können - selbst wenn sie aktiv keine KI/Androiden nutzen wollen.

Wäre es jetzt so, dass in TNG mal gesagt wurde "Die Romulaner bekommen bei Hautkontakt mit Klingonen nach wenigen Sekunden Pusteln, die nach wenigen Minuten aufplatzen", und in Picard wäre das Hauptthema, dass die Sternenflotte einer von den Borg bedrohten romulanisch-klingonische Kolonie helfen soll, in der es lauter Mischehen inkl. daraus hervorgegangenen Kindern gibt, DANN könnte man von einem fetten Fehler reden (außer man erklärt im Vorfeld, dass eine Art Impfung gegen die "Allergie" existiert  )


Aber so oder so kannst Du natürlich bei News nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass derjenige auch selbst Fan oder Experte ist und bei jeder Kleinigkeit *räusper* alles korrekt einordnet. Ansonsten müsste die PC Games ca 1200 Autoren einstellen...


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Februar 2020)

Hm, die angeführten Kritikpunkte finde ich ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen, aber was mich wirklich gestört hat, im Sinne von "zutiefst verwundert":

https://www.cbr.com/star-trek-picard-is-the-federation-using-money-again/


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, die angeführten Kritikpunkte finde ich ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen, aber was mich wirklich gestört hat, im Sinne von "zutiefst verwundert":
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/star-trek-picard-is-the-federation-using-money-again/


Hat mich auch ziemlich verwundert, da Picard im 8. Film ja eindeutig gesagt hat, dass es in seiner Zeit kein Geld mehr gibt.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

Das Problem mit Geld in Star Trek ist eh immer so eine nervige Sache
Aber halt auch nicht neu! Weswegen die Aussage des Artikels Star Trek würde *wieder *Geld verwenden halt Falsch ist.

Z.B. werden die Tribbles für 6 Föderationsdukaten gehandelt
Harry Mudd wird wegen Handel mit Falschgeld gesucht

und das ist halt alles noch Tief zu Genes Zeiten, tiefer gehts garnicht
Das Problem was SciFi Autoren, die eine Post-Scarcity Economy als Spielwelt haben ist halt irgendwie: Es sind halt keine Volkswirtschaftler
Klar, innerhalb der Föderation funktioniert das alls ganz gut, aber Geld ansich hat ja per se auch so seine Positiven Vorteile wie der Tauschhandel, was halt beim Außenhandel interessant ist oder wenn es um Spezielle Güter geht
Was man halt hätte machen wollen wäre von Anfang zu sagen: Es gibt Geld, wir sind aber nicht mehr daran interessiert, also was Picard zu Lilly in First Contact sagt, nur dass es Kirk hätte gewesen sein müssen


----------



## Weissbier242 (11. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie bin ich froh das ich mit diesem Kanon Kram usw nicht viel anfangen kann und eine Serie nehme wie Sie ist. Wo Star Trek drauf steht, soll auch bitte Star Trek drin sein, aber dieses sich an jeder Kleinigkeit aufregen, was etwas gegen das Kanon geht, naja mich lässt das kalt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

Im Star Trek-Universum gibt es genug Figuren und Rassen mit Profit-Bestreben, ich sage nur Ferenghi und Co. Irgendeine universelle Währung muss es ja geben die bei allen Völkern existiert, ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen dass intergalaktischer Handel usw. nur durch Gütertausch vonstatten geht.

Muss aber zugeben dass ich (als ST-Fan) mir nie groß Gedanken darüber gemacht hab, einfach weil das Franchise sich diesbezüglich gerne öfters mal widersprochen hat. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## michinebel (11. Februar 2020)

Natürlich gibt es auch Zahlungsmittel im Star Trek Universum das innerhalb der Föderation sowas wohl nicht mehr nötig ist heißt es ja nicht das es außerhalb auch so ist, eines dieser Zahlungsmittel ist z.B. Latinum das hauptsächlich von den Ferengi verwendet wird und schon mehrmals in den Serien vorkam DS9, VOY und auch in ENT wurde es mal erwähnt.
Auch in der Föderation gab es zumindest in der TOS auch noch Zahlungsmittel, auch später wurde immer mal wieder Geld erwähnt, der ganze Kanon ist in der Hinsicht sehr inkonsequent jetzt Picard das speziell anzukreiden ist schon sehr lächerlich.


----------



## hunterseyes (11. Februar 2020)

Wie kann man sich daran aufgeilen, wenn EIN Individuum etwas macht, dass man als Volk ablehnt? Ist ja so als müssten alle Chinesen standartmäßig Karate beherrschen - es gibt keine Ausnahmen! Und wehe ein deutscher mag keine Bockwurst oder kommt unpünktlich.

Die Völker bestehen nun mal alle aus einzelnen Lebewesen, diese haben entsprechend ihres Lebens auch eigene Ansprüche und Bedürfnisse. Ausgenommen evtl die Borg, da diese ja eig. als eine Einheit fungieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

michinebel schrieb:


> Auch in der Föderation gab es zumindest in der TOS auch noch Zahlungsmittel, ...


Föderationsdukaten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich daran aufgeilen, wenn EIN Individuum etwas macht, dass man als Volk ablehnt? Ist ja so als müssten alle Chinesen standartmäßig Karate beherrschen - es gibt keine Ausnahmen! Und wehe ein deutscher mag keine Bockwurst oder kommt unpünktlich.



Weil es nicht das ist, was "ein Individuum" macht, sondern, weil das, was dieses Individuum macht, keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn es kein Geld mehr geben würde.


----------



## hunterseyes (11. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil es nicht das ist, was "ein Individuum" macht, sondern, weil das, was dieses Individuum macht, keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn es kein Geld mehr geben würde.



Es muss aber auch in diesem Universum diverse Werte geben, die Menschen voneinander unterschieden und in Gesellschaftssparten aufteilen. Der eine hat ein ganzes Gehöft, die andere einen heruntergekommenen Wohnwagen. Der Lebensstandart wird sich auch in ST nicht dahingehend verändert haben, dass jeder gleich ist. Da wird es entsprechend der Ränge oder sonstige Einstufungen eben Vorteile geben.


----------



## michinebel (11. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Föderationsdukaten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Oder auch mal Credits, sag ja sehr inkonsequent.



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Es muss aber auch in diesem Universum diverse Werte geben, die Menschen voneinander unterschieden und in Gesellschaftssparten aufteilen. Der eine hat ein ganzes Gehöft, die andere einen heruntergekommenen Wohnwagen. Der Lebensstandart wird sich auch in ST nicht dahingehend verändert haben, dass jeder gleich ist. Da wird es entsprechend der Ränge oder sonstige Einstufungen eben Vorteile geben.



Das Weingut Picard könnte aber schon seit Genrationen im Besitz der Familie sein, aber natürlich könnte es gewisse Privilegien für Sternenflottenoffiziere geben die je nach Rang größer ausfallen, so ist es ja auch auf Schiffen mit den Quatieren. Da man bisher aber das Leben abseits des Dienstes auf einem Schiff oder Station nie thematisiert hat ist das alles pure Spekulation.


----------



## michinebel (11. Februar 2020)

Doppelpost bitte löschen


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ist ja so als müssten alle Chinesen standartmäßig Karate beherrschen



Du meinst wohl Kung Fu. Karate ist japanisch


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Kung Fu. Karate ist japanisch



ach naja, nach dem Unsäglichen Karate Kid Remake


----------



## gnadenix (11. Februar 2020)

Das Thema mit dem Geld war ja schon immer etwas unklar. Ich hab das immer so verstanden, das es das zwar gibt (eh klar, siehe "in gold gepresste latinum barren" usw.) aber die Föderation nutzt es nicht wie wir es in unserer Gesellschaft kennen. Wahrscheinlich nur für Handel nach Außen und Ähnliches. Das ein Admiral wie JLP aber irgendeine Form der Abgeltung für seine Dienste erhält sehe ich auch in der gespielten Zukunft für logisch - der muss ja irgendwie versorgt sein, wenn er außer Dienst ist... wenn er nicht unterwegs stirbt 

Und was das Theater um die Lorefehler angeht: Klar, nicht perfekt - aber vieles ist da glaub ich einfach noch unklar. zB glaube ich tatsächlich nicht das Com. Oh eine Vulkanierin ist, da steckt bestimmt mehr dahinter. Und da der Borgwürfel mit dem ausschlachten der ehemaligen Drohnen und dem beherbergen von Datas KI noch viel mehr Story beinhalten kann als die 3 Folgen bisher gezeigt haben ist auch klar. Nur schade das sich das alles wohl nur oberflächlich ausgehen wird, in den par Folgen pro Staffel. So ausführlich wie DS9 oÄ wird die Serie ja vermutlich nicht.

Dennoch, bisher finde ich die 3 Folgen genial. Ich mag JLP genauso wie damals auch wenn er schon wirklich furchtbar alt ist und man dadurch nebenbei merkt wie alt man selbst schon geworden ist hehe...
Auch die neue Sicht auf die Sternenflotte ist sehr interessant finde ich


----------



## hunterseyes (11. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Kung Fu. Karate ist japanisch



aktuell aus Japan mit chinesischen Ursprungswurzeln. Von daher, passt des schon.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

gnadenix schrieb:


> Das Thema mit dem Geld war ja schon immer etwas unklar. Ich hab das immer so verstanden, das es das zwar gibt (eh klar, siehe "in gold gepresste latinum barren" usw.) aber die Föderation nutzt es nicht wie wir es in unserer Gesellschaft kennen. Wahrscheinlich nur für Handel nach Außen und Ähnliches.


 Man kann das gerade heutzutage superleicht erklären: Es gibt für Sternenflottenangehörige viele Läden/Gaststätten usw., die zur Sternenflotte gehören. Da ist es ganz simpel: man sagt, was man will, und bekommt es. Dann gibt es Läden/Gaststätten usw., die eigenständig, aber auf Sternenflottengebiet sind. Hier wird dann der Kommunikator beim Bezahlen kabellos erfasst wie heute bei uns halt eine moderne EC-Karte oder so, und die Sternenflotte überweist dem Händler dann das Geld. Und als letztes gibt es die, die nicht mit der Sternenflotte verbunden sind. Da müssen die Sternenflotten-Angehörigen dann eine Währung dabeihaben. 

Und vermutlich wird es dann intern gewisse Grenzen für die erlaubten Ausgaben geben, damit nicht einer auf die Idee kommt, jeden Tag alles mögliche zu kaufen und die Sternenflotte in den Bankrott zu treiben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann das gerade heutzutage superleicht erklären: Es gibt für Sternenflottenangehörige viele Läden/Gaststätten usw., die zur Sternenflotte gehören. Da ist es ganz simpel: man sagt, was man will, und bekommt es. Dann gibt es Läden/Gaststätten usw., die eigenständig, aber auf Sternenflottengebiet sind. Hier wird dann der Kommunikator beim Bezahlen kabellos erfasst wie heute bei uns halt eine moderne EC-Karte oder so, und die Sternenflotte überweist dem Händler dann das Geld. Und als letztes gibt es die, die nicht mit der Sternenflotte verbunden sind. Da müssen die Sternenflotten-Angehörigen dann eine Währung dabeihaben.
> 
> Und vermutlich wird es dann intern gewisse Grenzen für die erlaubten Ausgaben geben, damit nicht einer auf die Idee kommt, jeden Tag alles mögliche zu kaufen und die Sternenflotte in den Bankrott zu treiben


Danach müsste es aber so was wie "Gehaltsklassen" nach Rang geben. Ein Fähnrich kann ja wohl schlecht genauso "auf großem Fuß" leben wie ein Captain. Und dann wäre Geld im ST-Universum doch wichtiger als bisher behauptet.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

naja, das Problem ist halt auch einfach:
Wie viel Zivilleben haben wir jetzt Außerhalb von Star Trek gesehen? Das meiste in DS9 und das auch nur so Lala
und auf Raumschiffen gibts den Replikator und wie in Zehn Vorne bezahlt wird weiß auch keiner


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das Problem ist halt auch einfach:
> Wie viel Zivilleben haben wir jetzt Außerhalb von Star Trek gesehen? Das meiste in DS9 und das auch nur so Lala
> und auf Raumschiffen gibts den Replikator und wie in Zehn Vorne bezahlt wird weiß auch keiner


Und mal ab vom Replikator kann man nach dem was man bisher im gesamten Star Trek gesehen hat davon ausgehen dass die Menschen bzw. Föderations-/Sternenflottenmitglieder über sowas wie eine Grundversorgung verfügen. Niemand muss hungern, jeder ist anständig gekleidet, alle haben ein Dach überm Kopf und niemand sticht durch Armut oder Reichtum heraus.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ribald (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, nach dem Unsäglichen Karate Kid Remake


ich finde es immer wieder toll wenn man so Mutig vorprescht und Dinge schlecht redet ...  xD
Du bist nichts als nen Troll der nur seine eigene Meinung zulässt.
Wer nimmt den Typ hier den noch ernst ? xD


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder toll wenn man so Mutig vorprescht und Dinge schlecht redet ...  xD
> Du bist nichts als nen Troll der nur seine eigene Meinung zulässt.
> Wer nimmt den Typ hier den noch ernst ? xD



und so mobbende Kasper behaupten dann man sei Toxisch
aber hey, toll wie 1. jeden Text sonst ignoriert und 2. lügst
Abgesehen davon Purzel, wenn man nicht nur mobben wollen würde, wüsste man dass es im Karate Kid Remake nicht um Karate geht sondern um Kung Fu und der vielleicht deswegen unsäglich ist

Aber naja, was will man erwarten, Einsicht bestimmt nicht von Typen die andere dann beleidigen wenn sie Dinge mögen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danach müsste es aber so was wie "Gehaltsklassen" nach Rang geben. Ein Fähnrich kann ja wohl schlecht genauso "auf großem Fuß" leben wie ein Captain. Und dann wäre Geld im ST-Universum doch wichtiger als bisher behauptet.


 Nö, das MUSS doch nicht so sein. Die Sternenflotte kann ja eine sehr hohe Grenze für Ausgaben ansetzen, so dass sich rein in der Praxis niemand etwas verkneifen muss, weil er es sich nicht leisten kann, außer es wären spezielle sehr teure Dinge wie zB eine riesige Villa mitten in San Francisco oder ein eigenes Raumschiff mit ner 50 Mann-Besatzung oder so was.

Zudem wählt ihre Leute ja auch durch viele Verfahren aus, auch charakterlich, und wird darauf achten, dass sie keine Leute nimmt, die quasi wie ein Gangster-Rapper leben und "rumprassen"    Aber dass höhere Ränge zb bessere/größere Quartiere bekommen, das ist ja auch nichts Neues. Dass JEDER zu 100% in jeder Beziehung die gleichen Dinge haben und nutzen kann, ist unmöglich, außer man setzt die Maßstäbe wiederum sehr niedrig an, zB selbst der Captain bekommt halt nur eine 12m² Kajüte.


----------



## ribald (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> und so mobbende Kasper behaupten dann man sei Toxisch
> aber hey, toll wie 1. jeden Text sonst ignoriert und 2. lügst
> Abgesehen davon Purzel, wenn man nicht nur mobben wollen würde, wüsste man dass es im Karate Kid Remake nicht um Karate geht sondern um Kung Fu und der vielleicht deswegen unsäglich ist
> 
> Aber naja, was will man erwarten, Einsicht bestimmt nicht von Typen die andere dann beleidigen wenn sie Dinge mögen



Also entschuldige mal aber ich fand den Film damals nicht schlecht, du machst genau das was du anderen vorwirfst und merkst es nicht mal!
Ich bin also nen Kasper/Purzel weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin lol. 
Du merkst echt nichts mehr... 
Danke das du meine Meinung bestätigst.......


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Geld in Star Trek ist eh immer so eine nervige Sache
> Aber halt auch nicht neu! Weswegen die Aussage des Artikels Star Trek würde *wieder *Geld verwenden halt Falsch ist.
> 
> Z.B. werden die Tribbles für 6 Föderationsdukaten gehandelt
> ...



Genau das ist aber mein Problem. Natürlich gibt es innerhalb der Föderation nach wie vor Währungen, es gibt ja auch den "Federation Credit", mit dessen Hilfe Außenhandel abgewickelt wird.
Die Menschheit jedoch, und das war immer die explizite Aussage, hat das Konstrukt "Geld" vollständig abgeschafft. Da die Menschheit über die Replikator-Technologie verfügt, sowie über quasi unendlich Energie, kann jeder (oder zumindest jeder Erdenbürger) so leben, wie er möchte.

Aber das beißt sich imho extrem mit der verbitterten Raffi, die Picard sein schickes Chateau offenkundig neidet und in der 24. Jahrhundert-Version eines Trailers in der Wüste haust...


----------



## fud1974 (11. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es innerhalb der Föderation nach wie vor Währungen, es gibt ja auch den "Federation Credit", mit dessen Hilfe Außenhandel abgewickelt wird.
> Die Menschheit jedoch, und das war immer die explizite Aussage, hat das Konstrukt "Geld" vollständig abgeschafft. Da die Menschheit über die Replikator-Technologie verfügt, sowie über quasi unendlich Energie, kann jeder (oder zumindest jeder Erdenbürger) so leben, wie er möchte.
> 
> Aber das beißt sich imho extrem mit der verbitterten Raffi, die Picard sein schickes Chateau offenkundig neidet und in der 24. Jahrhundert-Version eines Trailers in der Wüste haust...



Oder die Autoren - egal welcher Generation von Star Trek übrigens - haben sich das nie wirklich zu Ende überlegt und jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Take? 

In der Regel sind die ganzen Lore Dinger nicht so gut ausgedacht und von finaler Gültigkeit wie die Fans immer gerne denken.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. Februar 2020)

Also ich sehe kein Problem in dem Hass der Romulaner auf "Synths".


Spoiler



Immerhin hätte ein guter Teil der Bevölkerung von Romulus mit Hilfe der Hilfsflotte gerettet werden können - die Flotte die durch die Synths beim Angriff auf den Mars zerstört wurde.


Ist jetzt nichts neues, daß Romulaner sich von Emotionen leiten lassen....


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Oder die Autoren - egal welcher Generation von Star Trek übrigens - haben sich das nie wirklich zu Ende überlegt und jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Take?
> 
> In der Regel sind die ganzen Lore Dinger nicht so gut ausgedacht und von finaler Gültigkeit wie die Fans immer gerne denken.



wobei es eher das Problem ist dass dieser Punkt in den Bibles zur Show nicht reingeschrieben wurde
und nja, so hat Riker sich auchmal Frische Eier gekauft für sein unsägliches Omlette das nur Worf mochte gekauft

Aber in den Bibles stehen viele Dinge nicht drin, z.B. wie das Riegel System aussieht


----------



## Mjthenut (11. Februar 2020)

Mir ist eigentlich seine Rechtfertigung total egal - ich will ein geiles Star Trek Erlebnis, wo auch Star Trek draufsteht. 

Und nur mal so - ich finde die letzte (dritte) Folge umfassbar anstrengend zu gucken, selbst die ersten TNG Folgen lassen sich flüssiger schauen.

Kann ja wohl nicht, so ekelhaft ist das - und ich könnte locker an jedem Star Trek Quiz mitmachen. Auch die lockige Frau ist total fehl am Platz hier - sonst werden immer die Crusher´s und Trois durch den Kakau gezogen (die mich nicht stören - eher schon ab und zu die ständige Ambivalenz von Gul Dukat oder die bajoranische Religion), aber die Tante hat hier echt nichts zu suchen.

Ist total Genial - absolut find ich auch.


----------



## Mjthenut (11. Februar 2020)

Quickly Translatet via Maschine:

I don't really care about his justification - I want a great Star Trek experience that also says Star Trek. And just so - I find the last (third) episode exhaustingly exhausting to watch, even the first TNG episodes can be watched more fluently. Can't do that, it's so disgusting - and I could easily take part in every Star Trek quiz. Even the curly woman is totally out of place here - otherwise the Crusher's and Trois are always pulled through the chocolate (which do not bother me - rather the constant ambivalence of Gul Dukat or the Bajoran religion now and then), but the aunt really has no business here. It's totally awesome - I think absolutely too.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da die Menschheit über die Replikator-Technologie verfügt, sowie über quasi unendlich Energie, kann jeder (oder zumindest jeder Erdenbürger) so leben, wie er möchte.
> 
> Aber das beißt sich imho extrem mit der verbitterten Raffi, die Picard sein schickes Chateau offenkundig neidet und in der 24. Jahrhundert-Version eines Trailers in der Wüste haust...


 Das beißt sich an sich nicht, denn Wohnraum kann man sich eben nicht so leicht replizieren...


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das beißt sich an sich nicht, denn Wohnraum kann man sich eben nicht so leicht replizieren...



ja gut, solange man nicht einfach weiter knattert wie in der TOS Folge "Fast Unsterblich"  und nur auf einem Planeten bleibt
ansonsten kann man aber einfach auf eine der hunderten Kolonien und dann ein Haus Replizieren 
Oder alternativ Verhütungsmittel replizieren


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, solange man nicht einfach weiter knattert wie in der TOS Folge "Fast Unsterblich"  und nur auf einem Planeten bleibt
> ansonsten kann man aber einfach auf eine der hunderten Kolonien und dann ein Haus Replizieren


 klar, das wäre möglich. Aber vlt WOLLEN ja auch einige ihr Leben komplett selbst in die Hand nehmen. Gerade in den USA gibt es ja auch genug Leute, die sagen "ich will keine Hilfe vom Staat - wenn ich zu krank bin, um zu arbeiten, mir daher nix zu essen kaufen kann und auch keiner mir was zu essen gibt, weil ich ein rassistisch-frauenfeindlicher Homophob bin, der auch Religionen und politische Vereinigungen ablehnt, dann bin ich es selber schuld und verhungere halt - USA! USA! USA!" 



> Oder alternativ Verhütungsmittel replizieren


  Oder eine nicht-fortpflanzungfähige SD-Androidin (SD = Stets Devot  )


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube solche Kolonien gibts auch in Star Trek 
Die Mariposa aus TNG oder Terra Nova aus ENT z.B.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar, das wäre möglich. Aber vlt WOLLEN ja auch einige ihr Leben komplett selbst in die Hand nehmen. Gerade in den USA gibt es ja auch genug Leute, die sagen "ich will keine Hilfe vom Staat - wenn ich zu krank bin, um zu arbeiten, mir daher nix zu essen kaufen kann und auch keiner mir was zu essen gibt, weil ich ein rassistisch-frauenfeindlicher Homophob bin, der auch Religionen und politische Vereinigungen ablehnt, dann bin ich es selber schuld und verhungere halt - USA! USA! USA!"



Genau das ist der springende Punkt, über den ich mich gewundert habe.
Wenn Picard verwundert angemerkt hätte, warum Raffi in einem (für 24. Jh.) einfachen Trailer in der Wüste haust und sie geantwortet hätte, dass sie das genau so will, wäre ja alles konsistent - aber leider hat man sie so geschrieben, dass sie offenbar verbittert und auf Picard neidisch ist. 

Das ist aber wirklich der einzige "Kritikpunkt", den ich bisher an "Picard" habe, ansonsten finde ich die Serie sehr gelungen.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2020)

ist dass denn wirklich so Inkonsistent?
Immerhin reden wir ja nicht über Vulkanier, Menschen sind halteher ... Unlogisch und Neiden ja gerne Dinge, der ganze Braune Sumpf speißt sich zum Teil ja daraus
und neben Geld kann man halt auch Erfolg neiden und es gibt halt nur das eine Weingut Picard und wie so ein Schäufelchen will man nicht etwa das andere sondern genau DAS und wenn an das nicht bekommt schmollt man und zieht in die Wüste und hat garnichts

Eher würde ich sagen dass die Inkonsistent darin liegt, dass sie neidisch ist nicht in einem großen Haus zu wohnen, sondern halt nicht  in der Wüste sondern einem Naturschutzgebiet, so eine Meile vom Stadt Zentrum von Agua Dulce weg bzw. so 20km vom Anfang von Greater Los Angeles Ballungsraum weg 
Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich zwar auch Frankreich vorziehen, aber wenn ich so jetzt so die Hütte bekommen würde, ich würde da nicht nein sagen
Ist halt Doof wenn man jetzt so neben Tillman Water Reclamation Plant in Kombination mit Fort Baker in Sausalito halt am Zweit Ikonisten Ort von Star Trek drehen will


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> und neben Geld kann man halt auch Erfolg neiden und es gibt halt nur das eine Weingut Picard und wie so ein Schäufelchen will man nicht etwa das andere sondern genau DAS und wenn an das nicht bekommt schmollt man und zieht in die Wüste und hat garnichts



Hm, guter Punkt, so habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet.

Wobei strenggenommen Picard das Weingut ja auch nicht durch Leistungen & beruflichen Erfolg erhalten hat, sondern ganz schnöde geerbt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2020)

Wobei ich mich immer noch frage warum ausgerechnet Tee-Trinker Picard das Weingut bewirtschaften sollte. Der hat in der gesamten Serie ein einziges Mal seinen Bruder besucht und mit ihm ein einziges Glas getrunken, ansonsten hat Wein für ihn nie eine Rolle gespielt. Das passt nicht unbedingt zu dem Picard den ich kenne.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich immer noch frage warum ausgerechnet Tee-Trinker Picard das Weingut bewirtschaften sollte. Der hat in der gesamten Serie ein einziges Mal seinen Bruder besucht und mit ihm ein einziges Glas getrunken, ansonsten hat Wein für ihn nie eine Rolle gespielt. Das passt nicht unbedingt zu dem Picard den ich kenne.



Der Mann ist alt  Ich hab auch im Grunde gerade erst meine Liebe zum Rotwein entdeckt^^


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich immer noch frage warum ausgerechnet Tee-Trinker Picard das Weingut bewirtschaften sollte. Der hat in der gesamten Serie ein einziges Mal seinen Bruder besucht und mit ihm ein einziges Glas getrunken, ansonsten hat Wein für ihn nie eine Rolle gespielt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ist das so ungewöhnlich? Mein Schwiegeronkel ist auch Winzer und trinkt wenig bis gar nichts, obwohl, meiner bescheidenen Einschätzung nach, er ziemlich guten Wein produziert.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, guter Punkt, so habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet.
> 
> Wobei strenggenommen Picard das Weingut ja auch nicht durch Leistungen & beruflichen Erfolg erhalten hat, sondern ganz schnöde geerbt...


Ist dieses Weingut in der Tat von seinem Bruder? Dann hätte hier auch slb79 seine Erklärung warum er dieses bewirtschaftet ...

Ich hätte sonst ggf. vermutet das verdiente Mitglieder der Sternenflotte nach der Dienstzeit ein Stück Land bekommen bzw. je nach Dienstzeit & -grad auch etwas besseres, wie eben das Chateau Picard. D.h. natürlich im Umkehrschluss wenn man (unehrenhaft) entlassen wird, bekommt man eben ... nichts. Was dann wiederum der Grund ist warum Raffi in der Wüste haust.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ist das so ungewöhnlich? Mein Schwiegeronkel ist auch Winzer und trinkt wenig bis gar nichts, obwohl, meiner bescheidenen Einschätzung nach, er ziemlich guten Wein produziert.


Naja, ich hatte eher die Vorstellung dass er sich seiner eigentlichen Leidenschaft hingeben und daher ganz logisch einer Tee-Plantage widmen würde. Aber sei's drum. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist dieses Weingut in der Tat von seinem Bruder? Dann hätte hier auch slb79 seine Erklärung warum er dieses bewirtschaftet ...



Zur "Lore":

Das Weingut befindet sich "seit Jahrhunderten" in den Händen der Familie Picard. Bewirtschaftet wurde es bis zu dessen unglücklichem Tod von Robert Picard (Gestorben bei einem Brand), der seinen jüngeren Bruder Jean Luc immer für dessen Karriereambitionen bei der Sternenflotte kritisiert hatte.
Picard hat das Weingut nach Roberts Tod übernommen und sich bemüht, das Vermächtnis seiner Familie fort zu führen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist dieses Weingut in der Tat von seinem Bruder? Dann hätte hier auch slb79 seine Erklärung warum er dieses bewirtschaftet


Dieses Detail war mir durchaus bekannt, nur wie gesagt, Picard schien mir nie der Mensch zu sein der eine Schwäche für diesen "Rotsaft" hat und alte Familientraditionen fortführt. Das sieht man doch schon daran dass er anders als seine Verwandten eine bewusste Laufbahn bei der Sternenflotte eingeschlagen hat. Ein Leben als einfacher Winzer war nie sein Ziel.

Edit:
Siehe Vorpost von Bremse. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2020)

wobei die Sache aber auch wieder ist, dass Tee, auch wenn Earl Grey wie Perfüm schmeckt, ein einfaches Getränk ist, das durch seine Stoffe vielleicht Stimulation herrvorruft, aber jetzt keinen Negativen Effekt wie jetzt richtigen Alkohol
Und da man ja immer noch auf einem Kriegsschiff ist (mit paar Hundert Familient an Board) gibt es zwar eine Off Duty Bar, aber auch da gibts den guten Stoff nur unter der Theke, das wird halt eher wie so auf See reglementiert sein dass man keine Alkohol mit haben darf im Weltraum

Nebst so dem Ding dass man jetzt die Leute selten beim Essen gesehen hat und man sich mal eben so ein Tee rein pfeifen kann, so ein Glas Rotwein dann aber während der Schicht eher Blöd ist


----------



## michinebel (12. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieses Detail war mir durchaus bekannt, nur wie gesagt, Picard schien mir nie der Mensch zu sein der eine Schwäche für diesen "Rotsaft" hat und alte Familientraditionen fortführt. Das sieht man doch schon daran dass er anders als seine Verwandten eine bewusste Laufbahn bei der Sternenflotte eingeschlagen hat. Ein Leben als einfacher Winzer war nie sein Ziel.
> 
> Edit:
> Siehe Vorpost von Bremse.
> ...



Nie sein Ziel ja, aber nach dem ganzen Debakel um die Rettung der Romulaner und das damit einhegende Karriereende hat er sich wohl einen Aufgabe gesucht ganz abseits von der Sternenflotte und Föderation, was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist nachdem was passiert ist.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2020)

michinebel schrieb:


> Nie sein Ziel ja, aber nach dem ganzen Debakel um die Rettung der Romulaner und das damit einhegende Karriereende hat er sich wohl einen Aufgabe gesucht ganz abseits von der Sternenflotte und Föderation, was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist nachdem was passiert ist.



ja, wobei da man Fragen kann warum Weingut und nicht irgendeine Archäologische Ausgrabungsstätte oder Museum


----------



## michinebel (12. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wobei da man Fragen kann warum Weingut und nicht irgendeine Archäologische Ausgrabungsstätte oder Museum



Nachdem sein Traumberuf nun eher einem Scherbenhaufen gleicht und er desillusioniert und wohl auch etwas verbittert ist hat er sich auf sein Familienerbe zurück besonnen und zurückgezogen er hat wohl auch außerhalb seiner 2 Angestellten und seiner Freunde von der Enterprise wenig Kontakt mit anderen, wohl auch um Fragen wegen seinen Rücktritts aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Edit: Archäologie: Ich vermute auf der Erde wird es nicht mehr all zuviel zu entdecken geben und anscheinend sind Weltraumreisen in seinem Alter auch nicht mehr ohne und ein Job im Museum würde seinem zurückgezogenen Lebensstil nicht entsprechen.


----------



## DerPrinzz82RETURNS (12. Februar 2020)

Der Typ hat sie nicht mehr alle! Kommt mit irgendwelchem Schwachsinn als Rechtfertigung für die schlechteste Star Trek Serie aller Zeiten!

Wie kann man so jemanden an Star Trek ranlassen? Jemanden der Gene Roddenberrys Vision nicht versteht und nicht verstehen will. Unfassbar!


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2020)

DerPrinzz82RETURNS schrieb:


> [...]


Hui! 

Account gesperrt. Dauerhaft.


----------



## ribald (12. Februar 2020)

DerPrinzz82RETURNS schrieb:


> Der Typ hat sie nicht mehr alle! Kommt mit irgendwelchem Schwachsinn als Rechtfertigung für die schlechteste Star Trek Serie aller Zeiten!
> 
> Wie kann man so jemanden an Star Trek ranlassen? Jemanden der Gene Roddenberrys Vision nicht versteht und nicht verstehen will. Unfassbar!


 Huhhh hast ihn jetzt wegen dem Kommentar gesperrt ?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Huhhh hast ihn jetzt wegen dem Kommentar gesperrt ?


Natürlich nicht ... ich habe ihn gesperrt weil sein eigentlicher Account eine zweiwöchige Pause spendiert bekommen hat und wer diese Forenpause mit dem Erstellen eines neuen Accounts umgehen möchte, nun ja, der wird direkt wieder gesperrt. Mehrere Accounts sind hier nämlich nicht gern gesehen und werden gesperrt, steht aber auch alles in den Forenregeln die sich natürlich jeder ordentlich durchgelesen hat.

Mehrmals!


----------



## ribald (12. Februar 2020)

Ahso


----------



## michinebel (12. Februar 2020)

Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren was sein Orginal Account ist.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2020)

michinebel schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren was sein Orginal Account ist.




Der gleiche Namen nur eben ohne "Returns"?


----------



## michinebel (12. Februar 2020)

Einfacher als gedacht.

Aber ich würde mal sagen Back to Topic.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt, über den ich mich gewundert habe.
> Wenn Picard verwundert angemerkt hätte, warum Raffi in einem (für 24. Jh.) einfachen Trailer in der Wüste haust und sie geantwortet hätte, dass sie das genau so will, wäre ja alles konsistent - aber leider hat man sie so geschrieben, dass sie offenbar verbittert und auf Picard neidisch ist.


 Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. Sie ist verbittert wegen was völlig anderem, drückt es aber Picard gegenüber u.a mit Seitenhieben wg. des Weinguts aus. Oder es geht doch ums Weingut, aber sie neidet nicht den Besitz per se und hadert mit ihrem Desert-Trailer, sondern sie neidet, dass das Weingut bekannt/beliebt/erfolgreich ist und Picard dort Leute hat, die ihn mögen. So was kann man eben nicht kaufen.

@Rab: Sicher, dass es nicht der Account von Lukas Podolski war, der zum FC zurückkehrt? Prinz...Returns? ^^


----------



## DerPrinz82RETURNS (12. Februar 2020)

Ich würde gesperrt weil jemanden meine Meinung nicht gefallen hat.  So einfach ist das. Man versteckt sich dann hinter dingen wie der "Netiquette" oder "Forenregeln" .

Aber die Wahrheit ist das jemanden meine Meinung nicht passt. In Zeiten wo die Nazis wieder versuchen an die Macht zu kommen wundert mich das ganz und gar nicht. Sicherlich ein AFD Wähler der einen auf Faschisten macht. 

Versuch es ruhig weiter aber meine Meinung wirst du nicht unterdrücken!


----------



## michinebel (12. Februar 2020)

Sei mir nicht böse aber deine Meinung besteht zu 90% aus Beiträgen die selten 5 Wörter übersteigen und dann nur Aussagen das etwas Scheiße ist, Müll ist, usw. du kannst das gerne als Meinung abtun für die meisten wird das aber eher als bashing abgetan anstatt als ernsthafte Kritik, wenn du solche Beiträge schreiben willst empfehle ich dir Facebook da ist das normal.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Februar 2020)

DerPrinz82RETURNS schrieb:


> Sicherlich ein AFD Wähler der einen auf Faschisten macht.



So nicht Freundchen, wenn du dich nicht an die Regeln von PCG halten willst schön, dann kannst du dir ja gerne ne andere Community suchen.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (12. Februar 2020)

Sehr schlechter Artikel. So etwas sollte neutral berichtet werden. Statt dessen kommt in nahezu jedem zweiten Satz in äusserst herablassender Form eine wenig subtile Kritik an angeblich kleinlichen Menschen mit anderer Meinung.

In einer Zeit, wo ein Snowden niemanden interessiert und fröhlich weiter kackende Katzen zusammen mit Privatem gepostet werden und die meisten Kinofilme so ein unerträglicher Dünnpfiff geworden sind, dass man ohne das berüchtigte Hirn abschalten den ganzen Murks nicht mehr ertragen kann, wo nahezu JEDES legendäre Franchize durch eben solche Murksfilme vor die Wand gefahren worden ist, sollte man dankbar sein, dass es noch Leute gibt, die nicht gierig alles aufsaugen, was ihnen von der Industrie vorgeworfen wird.

Bei Lebensmitteln sind es kritische Verbraucher, beim Konsum Ökos, nur bei Mainstream Kulturgüter werden solche Menschen als nervige Hardcore Spinner verunglimpft.


----------



## Mjthenut (12. Februar 2020)

michinebel schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aber deine Meinung besteht zu 90% aus Beiträgen die selten 5 Wörter übersteigen und dann nur Aussagen das etwas Scheiße ist, Müll ist, usw. du kannst das gerne als Meinung abtun für die meisten wird das aber eher als bashing abgetan anstatt als ernsthafte Kritik, wenn du solche Beiträge schreiben willst empfehle ich dir Facebook da ist das normal.



Da also, die Post hier sind doch völlig valide! Ich weiß nicht was du hast - oftmals sogar beschäftigen sich Post´s hier mit kleinen banalen Gesichtspunkten innerhalb des (vorgegebenen) Überthema. Wenn nicht sogar ganz langweilig einfach nur inferiert wird, ob das nun tatsächlich nur langweilig ist oder nicht ist Ansichts- oder gar Geschmacksache. Und ansonsten spielen Theater, ne - spätenstens wenn man uns weismachen möchte wie toll doch Picard geworden ist - jetzt wo schon (E-Zigarette) geraucht wird.

Mein Bester


----------



## michinebel (12. Februar 2020)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Da also, die Post hier sind doch völlig valide! Ich weiß nicht was du hast - oftmals sogar beschäftigen sich Post´s hier mit kleinen banalen Gesichtspunkten innerhalb des (vorgegebenen) Überthema. Wenn nicht sogar ganz langweilig einfach nur inferiert wird, ob das nun tatsächlich nur langweilig ist oder nicht ist Ansichts- oder gar Geschmacksache. Und ansonsten spielen Theater, ne - spätenstens wenn man uns weismachen möchte wie toll doch Picard geworden ist - jetzt wo schon (E-Zigarette) geraucht wird.
> 
> Mein Bester



Das seine Posts hier über seiner üblichen Länge sind steht auch nicht zur Debatte, deswegen schrieb ich 90% (zumindest der jüngeren Zeit) ich geb aber zu das ich jetzt nicht alle seine Posts nach diesen Kriterien überprüft habe, sagen wir doch ich schätze es sind 90%. Es ändert aber nix daran das eigentlich jeder sein Post meiner Meinung nach bashing sind und nie detaillierte Kritik enthält einfach zu sagen das ist Mist, Scheiße, usw. ist nun mal keine Kritik, du kannst ihn gerne verteidigen da er wohl deine Meinung über Picard teilt, objektiv bist dann aber nicht. Außerdem ändert es auch nix daran das er sich mehrfach über Foren Regeln hinweggesetzt hat, auch wenn das seiner Meinung nach eine Unterdrückung seiner Meinung ist.
Dieser Beitrag dreht sich eben um kleine banal Gesichtspunkte da sollte es doch legitim sein auch darüber zu diskutieren oder?

Können wir jetzt wieder zum Thema zurückkehren? Edit: Falls du bedarf hast das weiter zu diskutieren steh ich gern per PN zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Februar 2020)

Zudem ist es nicht sonderlich smart sich mit einem Zweitaccount einer temporären(!) Sperre entziehen zu wollen 

Ansonsten wie meiner Vorredner schon sagt: Back to Topic


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]


Nichts für ungut Worrel, aber ... meinst du wirklich dass so ein Bild nach Stunden (!) und nachdem ein CO bereits gesagt hat, dass es jetzt wieder Zeit ist zum Thema zurückzukehren, notwendig ist?!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht ... ich habe ihn gesperrt weil sein eigentlicher Account eine zweiwöchige Pause spendiert bekommen hat und wer diese Forenpause mit dem Erstellen eines neuen Accounts umgehen möchte, nun ja, der wird direkt wieder gesperrt. Mehrere Accounts sind hier nämlich nicht gern gesehen und werden gesperrt, steht aber auch alles in den Forenregeln die sich natürlich jeder ordentlich durchgelesen hat.
> 
> Mehrmals!



In Zeiten von VPN selten dämlich.
Andererseits werden die Forenregeln hier angewandt wie es gerade so beliebt...





> "Desweiteren sollten Signaturen nicht störend wirken, daher dürfen sie maximal 5 Zeilen hoch sein."


 Sogar ein Moderator hust hust...
Nicht zu vergessen die regelmäßigen Hetztiraden eines Urgesteins mit entsprechend unflätigen Beschimpfungen (30k+ Kommentare) wo gefühlt es kein Pause gibt...


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> In Zeiten von VPN selten dämlich.





Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Weils VPN gibt sollen wir Zweitaccounts dulden? Ja ne is klar


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Weils VPN gibt sollen wir Zweitaccounts dulden? Ja ne is klar



Nochmals lesen bitte.
Ich habe mich zu dem Nutzer geäußert, der sich einen Zweitaccount nach einer Sperre erstellt hat - und das anscheinend mal "einfach so" - ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittelchen zu nutzen.
Darauf bezog sich das selten dämlich.
Ich habe hier weder für oder gegen etwas "argumentiert", das ist einfach eine neutrale Feststellung, im Hinblick, daß mit den heutigen Diensten jeder Hinz und Kunz eigentlich nur einen Button zu drücken braucht, um sich zu verschleiern.
Interessanter finde ich, daß du dich nur an diesem angeblichen Argument störst, wieso geht man hier nicht auf die anderen aufgebrachten Punkte ein oder geht das Problem durch betretenes Schweigen wieder weg?
Beim Schreiben des Textes lacht mich deine Signatur (die an sich nicht schlecht ist), großflächig an oder um es anders auszudrücken sie nimmt gut und gerne 10 Zeilen ein.
Wie rechtfertigst du diese erhebliche Abweichung von den PC Games Forenregeln:


> "Desweiteren sollten Signaturen nicht störend wirken, daher dürfen sie maximal 5 Zeilen hoch sein."


Geht das nach dem Prinzip "L’état c’est moi"?
Genauso ist es bezeichnend, wie jemand es schafft einen Stapel an Forennutzern regelmäßig ohne eine Verwarnung anzugehen.
Ist das so eine Art geliebter Haustroll der PC Games, kennt man sich halt schon so lange, da sind dann manche Nutzer halt gleicher als andere, gibt es ab 25000+ Kommentare einen Freibrief oder kommts daher, daß es bei Themen passiert die die eigene Sicht der Dinge vertritt?
Klärt das doch mal bitte auf...


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Februar 2020)

Würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> [...]Klärt das doch mal bitte auf...


... wobei ich nicht wüsste das wir irgendwem eine Erklärung schulden, von rechtfertigen ganz zu schweigen.

Es gibt mehrere User, nicht nur CC / CO, sondern auch Redakteure mit solchen Signaturen. Ja, es steht in den Forenregeln ... aber auch diese legen wir häufig genug zum Vorteil von anderen aus. Massiv störende Signaturen o.ä. werden editiert und der User wird gebeten diese zu ändern, d.h. auch hier haben wir ein Auge drauf.

Was das von dir genannte Urgestein betrifft: auch darüber haben wir mehr als einmal im Internen diskutiert. Punkt. Denn genau da wurde diese Diskussion geführt: intern. D.h. nur weil wir nach außen deiner Meinung nach nicht reagieren, heißt das im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass es uns egal ist bzw. wir darüber hinwegsehen. Tun wir nicht.

Genau so wenig wie bei anderen Usern die ihre rechte bzw. braune Sichtweise hier gern kundtun. Wenn es nicht explizit gegen die Forenregeln ist, werden auch diese Leute - ja, Mehrzahl, nicht verwarnt oder gesperrt. Aber auch hier: wir sprechen darüber, wo? Genau: im Internen.

D.h. man sollte dahingehend schon so objektiv sein und das Miteinander hier vollumfänglich betrachten und nicht nur einige ausgewählte Beispiele herauspicken und sich daran "hochziehen".

Danke.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei ich nicht wüsste das wir irgendwem eine Erklärung schulden, von rechtfertigen ganz zu schweigen.



Wieso gleich im ersten Satz so offensiv auftreten, immerhin habe ich normal gefragt.
Das hier mag ja "nur" ein Forum sein, daß wir ja freundlicherweise nutzen "dürfen", aber wenn man Regeln aufstellt und sie mal so oder so nutzt, dann sollte man genau wegen diesem "Miteinander" so etwas freundlich erklären können.
Immerhin beteiligen sich hier die Moderatoren offen am Diskurs und somit in zweierlei Funktion und sind nicht die Schattenmänner die nur im Hintergrund agieren.
Ansonsten hat der ganze Vorgang ein Geschmäckle, weil man nur sieht, wie jemand schalten und walten kann und ein anderer Verstoß wird jedoch geahndet.
Damit werden die Forenregeln nur aufgeweicht.
Vielleicht bin ich halt ein etwas heftigeres Publikum aus der Vergangenheit gewohnt (ich habe 10 Jahre das Forum einer Großdiscothek als Moderator betreut), aber die Regeln mal im Schlechten zu Biegen, weil man es wo anders mal im Guten dabei belassen hat, ändert nichts daran, daß man sich dann in beiden Fällen nicht strikt an die Regeln hält.
Wieso passt ihr die Forenregeln nicht an, etwa ein Exclaimer: "Mitarbeiter etc. (frei, ehrenamtlich) der Computec AG sind von diesen Bestimmungen ausgenommen, soweit sie nicht gegen XY (strafrechtlich) verstoßen...", wäre einfacher zu verstehen und würde einiges klarstellen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. man sollte dahingehend schon so objektiv sein und das Miteinander hier vollumfänglich betrachten und nicht nur einige ausgewählte Beispiele herauspicken und sich daran "hochziehen".



Das betreffende Urgestein ist aber ganz bestimmt nicht nur herausgepickt, ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so...das ist ein jahrelanges Trauerspiel, wie man das auf "hochziehen" reduzieren kann, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.
Letztenendes ist das euer Bier und euer Recht, aber so weiß man zumindest an was man dran ist und das man entsprechend absolut nichts erwarten braucht.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nochmals lesen bitte.
> Ich habe mich zu dem Nutzer geäußert, der sich einen Zweitaccount nach einer Sperre erstellt hat - und das anscheinend mal "einfach so" - ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittelchen zu nutzen.
> Darauf bezog sich das selten dämlich.


Dann hab ich's falsch interprätiert, sorry


----------

